# AMD Athlon X2 5000+ in 45nm



## fresh_dumbledore (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein neuer etwas seltsamer AMD Prozessor ist im Handel aufgetaucht. Es ist ein Athlon X2 5000+, im Normalfall also ein K8 Modell. Doch diese CPU ist im 45nm Verfahren gefertigt, und zwar im Aktuellem C2 Stepping der K10 Prozessoren. Es gibt den Athlon X2 5000+ als Bezeichnung schon etwa 4 Jahre. Nun wurde dieser neue K10 zu einem Quadcore Freigeschaltet, inklusive 6 Mibyte L3 Cache. Dass man nun einen eigentlichen Phenom II zu einem Athlon X2 degradiert, kann nur dadurch erklärt werden, dass AMD die 65nm fertigung schnell zurückgefahren hat obwohl noch ein Bedarf Vorhanden ist. Mit diesem Modell gibt es nun 7 Athlon X2 5000+ Modelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: www.computerbase.de


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Mh, ist ein komischer CPU-Z Screen.
Wieso ist da ein Schatten unter dem AMD-Logo?
Die CoreVoltage ist nicht mittig im Feld (btw ein wenig viel für ein 2,2 GHz Quadcore). Auch ist das "V"  recht spitz. Es sollte doch etwas stumpfer im Innenwinkel sein.
Sieht für mich wie ein Fake aus.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Mh, ist ein komischer CPU-Z Screen.
> Wieso ist da ein Schatten unter dem AMD-Logo?
> Die CoreVoltage ist nicht mittig im Feld (btw ein wenig viel für ein 2,2 GHz Quadcore). Auch ist das "V"  recht spitz. Es sollte doch etwas stumpfer im Innenwinkel sein.
> Sieht für mich wie ein Fake aus.



Wieso soll der Screenshot ein Fake sein  ? Schau Dir mal meinen Screenshot an, sieht ziemlich ähnlich aus und das mit dem Schatten hinterlegten AMD-Logo ist schon seid einer geraumen Zeit so,...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ist ein neuer Athlon XP aufgetaucht. 
Dieser verfügt nun über SSE und SSE2 sowie die x86-64 Bit Erweiterung...
Inklusive CPU-Z Validierung.



CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Spaß beiseite. Hast schon Recht. Sieht Deinem Screen sehr ähnlich. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht so recht daran.
Das mit dem schattigen LOGO ist mir neu. Darum war ich so verwundert. Ist das nur bei den X2ern so? Bei meinem XP und den Phenoms wird das entsprechende LOGO ohne Schatten gezeigt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das wirklich ein Phenom II ist, sind die 1,4V für 2,2 Ghz "etwas" zu hoch gegriffen.

Allerdings steht bei meinem Phenom 6MBytes L3 und nicht 6144KBytes

Außerdem ist das Komma vor den +en bei MMX+ und 3DNow+ auch nicht normal.

So ganz koscher kommt mir das ganze nicht vor. 
Da will wohl jemand Staub aufwirbeln.
Hier übrigens die Validation zu diesem dubiosen Screen http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die zu meinem: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=764206

EDIT: Ich hab mal in meinem hwbot Archiv gekramt: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=698196 Wie dort zu sehen, stehen bei Athlons normalerweise auch Logos.
Auch mit der neuesten Version 1.52.2 validiert.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Oktober 2009)

@Autokiller677

stimmt jetzt wo Du es sagst, irgend etwas scheint nicht in Ordnung mit dem Screenshot zu sein. Der Name  "K10" für einen Prozessor halte ich doch für sehr zweifelhaft. Die Spannung im Verhältnis zum Takt ist auch viel zu hoch,...

Um so peinlicher für CB, die haben doch glatt einen riesen Artikel dazu verfasst ,..

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich vor allem wieso hier: AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon? FX, AMD Athlon? X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon?, and AMD Sempron? Processor
AMD so einen Müll macht. Sie nennen 7 CPUs gleich, aber alle sind irgendwie anders.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich ein Phenom II ist, sind die 1,4V für 2,2 Ghz "etwas" zu hoch gegriffen.


Wenn der in einem Gigabyte Board steckt, mag das so sein...


ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vor allem wieso hier: AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon? FX, AMD Athlon? X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon?, and AMD Sempron? Processor
> AMD so einen Müll macht. Sie nennen 7 CPUs gleich, aber alle sind irgendwie anders.


Schau dir das mal genauer an!
3 sind 65nm, 3 sind noch 90nm, einer davon ist ein OEM Prozessor ohne Lüfter.

Die 65nms unterscheiden sich im Stepping, für G2 gibts andere OPNs als für G1.


----------



## STSLeon (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Screen ist ein Fake, seht euch mal die Zeile mit den Instructions an. Normalerweise steht da:
MMX (+). Bei dem Fake steht MMX*, (*+)*, 
*


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja, obwohl mir aufgefallen ist, dass das so auf allen CPU-Z Valid Seiten so steht. Wenn man den Screen da so abfotografiert hat man dieses Komma.
Ich frag mich auch, weshalb die das so gemacht haben...

EDIT: hier die Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=751375
Mir fällt auch gerade auf, das im Validator bei allen AMD Valids statt HT Link Rated FSB steht....
Da sorgt der Validator für viel Verwirrung...

Das Board ist übrigens ein Jetway.

EDIT2: kann mir mal einer erklären, weshalb mein gerade gemachter CPU-Z Dump @Stock Settings direkt rejected wurde?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Na, wenn er bei AMD gelistet ist, dann muß er ja wohl echt sein.

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon? FX, AMD Athlon? X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon?, and AMD Sempron? Processor


----------



## Explosiv (12. Oktober 2009)

Was denn nun, echt oder nicht echt  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Was denn nun, echt oder nicht echt  ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Du kamst auch etwas wankelmütig herüber! 

Gruß zurück.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Du kamst auch etwas wankelmütig herüber!
> 
> Gruß zurück.



Ich weiß, deshalb ja auch meine Frage  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deshalb ja auch meine Frage  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Na, wenn AMD es doch in seinem Produktportofolio aufgenommen hat, dann sage ich mal. Ist echt. 
Ist trotzdem ein merkwürdiger Chip. 1,4V bei nem X2 in 45nm? das ist mir zuviel.


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. Oktober 2009)

In dem Fall kommts wohl aufs Board an.
Mein Asus hat meinem 940BE auch 1,4V bei Standarttakt gegeben, AMDs Vorgabe sind 1,35, laufen tut die CPU auch noch bei 1,22.


----------

